# Craig Sharmat and The Idiomatiques First (and maybe last) Video!



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 4, 2016)

A band I helped to put together and am a member of...


----------



## emasters (Sep 4, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> A band I helped to put together and am a member of...




That's great!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 6, 2016)

Great stuff! Makes me want to join the cafe set.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw Craig play with these guys last month at Vitello's. What a great show and a lot of fun. At one point, the bass player did an improv thing where he asked for a random song topic from the audience, then sang a song about it (improvising the lyrics). The whole show was great.


----------



## handz (Sep 6, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 6, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Great stuff! Makes me want to join the cafe set.



Don't do it!...you won't make enough money to buy anymore libraries...


----------



## wst3 (Sep 6, 2016)

That was just amazing fun!


----------



## windshore (Sep 6, 2016)

That's just WAY too good! & I saw them live too.... just like the video. Excellent!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds great! Nice chops too Craig.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Sep 7, 2016)

Half of the views are mine. So nice!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 13, 2016)

This is fantastic! Love it! :D


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 14, 2016)

What instrument are you playing in the video? (I looked for a dog wearing sunglasses, but I didn't see one--maybe you're holding the camera?)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm the lead guitarist...I shaved for the video, hair should grow back soon.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 14, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I'm the lead guitarist...I shaved for the video, hair should grow back soon.


Then my compliments for you playing skills and for your shaving skills!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 14, 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## LML88 (Sep 15, 2016)

Excellent, You're very skilled.


----------

